# Spore black screen issue



## Asurah (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey.
I've finally got Spore, installed it and started the game - it loads fine but as soon as I start a new game in the cell stage, it just stays in a black screen for hours without actually starting a new game. Just black screen, the Spore music and the Spore cursor, which I can move, and I can't alt+tab out, or alt+ctrl+del, or alt+F4. All I can do is restart my computer. I even left it for the whole night last night to try and see if I give it time and it'll work, but it didn't and even 8 hours later it stayed in the black screen of doom 

I've had this sort of problem before with CSI4, and updating the drivers helped solving it, but this time it did not help. Also with CSI4 the black screen happened right upon launching the game, and with Spore it launches fine and it goes black when I start a new game...

Any suggestions?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
one way to fix this is

if you copy the main files from the disc in 

D:\Spore\ (which includes the folders "Data" and "SporeBin")

to your hard drive instead of installing it then it works perfectly.
you can run it streight of the disc if you want but the game will run much faster if you copy it from the disc, i suppose you could even make an image from the Spore DVD to you computer and then run it from that but its just easier to copy it to a folder on your hard drive and play it that way

Hope it works for you too


----------



## sharon333 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

let me know if that works...if not there are other things to try


----------



## Asurah (Sep 10, 2008)

BlooChoo, I need to uninstall it, or just rewrite the installed files with the files on the CD?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

try both i would try the over write first...if it doesnt work uninstall it...there is a 3 install limit per account on the game...and this copying of files negates that install..so...its worth trying it this way if it doesnt work any way...

so yes..i would uninstall the game...run ccleaner which you can download from download.com to clean the registy..then re start the comp..then copy the files off the disc...


----------



## Asurah (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I've tried uninstalling it, doing a reg cleanup and copying the files onto the drive... and it still won't work.
Any other suggestions will be appreciated, plus I'll try installing the game on my brother's computer (a very similar computer to mine, only a tiny bit better) and see if it works there...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well yes try that...determine what the differences in you computers are if it works on his...what graphics card have you got and have you updated the drivers?

also look through add remove programs...if you have any third party video codecs installed...uninstall them...such as kLite...


----------



## dA_hAmbUrglA (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wanna know about a real spore black screen of death?
*Today I was playing spore. Space age, just zoomed out of a planet. Boom. Screen goes black, can't do anything (CAD, alt f4 alt tab etc.) OK. I turn off my computer. Turn it back on. .... THEN
My whole computer has basically reset itself. Went back to default background, took shortcuts off desktop, any program I opened acted like it was the first time I'd opened it. Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo impossibly annoyed, and angry. My whole computer reset itself, and of course, now I have no progress whatsoever in spore.... (Running it in windows, I've got a radeon 2400XT, it says my vid. drivers not up to date, but THAT IS NOT A BLOODY EXCUSE FOR MY WHOLE COMPUTER TO RESET ITSELF! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH)


----------

